
Robert Scoble: “No, of that I’m innocent.” - salqadri
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6328998633287090176
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15551968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15551968).

------
Mz
But it is a dupe of this submission:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15551968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15551968)

And the submitter commented in that prior to submitting this. So it isn't an
innocent mistake where they didn't know it had already been submitted.

~~~
dang
This originally replied to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15552984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15552984)
but we moved that comment to the other thread and this one wouldn't make sense
there.

